# Grub menuentry when adding Linux



## balanga (Jul 16, 2018)

I have install sysutils/grub2 and am trying to add OpenWrt but can't work out the correct menuentry for  Grub. It seems to require a PARTUUID. Where would I get that from?

Also how do I specify filesystem? insmod ext2 ? It's actually ext4.


----------



## balanga (Jul 16, 2018)

If I go to a grub> prompt and run `ls (hd0,gpt5)` I get:-





> No known filesystem detected


From FreeBSD I am able to mount the partition using `ext4fuse` and can see what is on it, so why isn't grub able to determine what the filesystem is?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 16, 2018)

Are you sure that you're accessing the same filesystem from within Grub and FreeBSD?

Another important aspect is that a bootloader doesn't necessarily need to support the filesystem its about to boot. As long as it is capable of loading whatever boot methods are required which can then transfer control over to the operating system in order to handle the rest then that will be enough.

It's been years since I messed with grub but if memory serves me right this also applied here.


----------



## balanga (Jul 16, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Are you sure that you're accessing the same filesystem from within Grub and FreeBSD?



Not sure what you mean... I'm trying to get Grub to boot from (hd0,gpt5) which according to `gpart` is a linux-data partition.

`file -s /dev/da0p5` identifies it as ext4 filesystem data. Grub, obviously doesn't. Having said that if I boot from a Debian Linux disk which has Grub installed and go to a grub rescue> prompt, it does recognise it correctly. 
Could it be a problem with FreeBSD's implementation of Grub?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 16, 2018)

Doesn't Grub count from 0, like it does for the disk specification? Because if it does then that gpt5 should possibly be gpt4. Not sure mind you because I don't use Grub myself, but that's what I meant in my previous message.


----------

